# Can this Forum Survive?



## Gatorboy

From the looks of things, I don't think this forum will survive that long. I can't see a large number of members flocking here.

There is no common bond (other than being banned from another site) to bring in new members. This is not a lawn care, tractor, photography, camping, boating, etc. based forum -- but rather just a bunch of topics thrown together.

Sure the band of brothers that put this together may stay -- for a while, but will this forum still be running strong 1 or 2 years from now? My guess is no, unless a major overhaul is made.


----------



## Wannafish

Ibrahim said:
			
		

> From the looks of things, I don't think this forum will survive that long. I can't see a large number of members flocking here.
> 
> There is no common bond (other than being banned from another site) to bring in new members. This is not a lawn care, tractor, photography, camping, boating, etc. based forum -- but rather just a bunch of topics thrown together.
> 
> Sure the band of brothers that put this together may stay -- for a while, but will this forum still be running strong 1 or 2 years from now? My guess is no, unless a major overhaul is made.


 

Thank you for caring.


----------



## DaveNay

Ibrahim said:
			
		

> This is not a lawn care, tractor, photography, camping, boating, etc. based forum -- but rather just a bunch of topics thrown together.



What a concept. Exactly why I like it. I am not so one dimensional as to enjoy only one thing in life. Every opportunity I can get to be educated and interested in other subjects is taken and well received.

Even if only the core group of members continues, then I really don't care. They all seem to be people with a similar thought pattern and attitude.

I am also very _very *very*_ impressed that you were able to come to that conclusion after only 48 hours of membership and seven total posts.


----------



## dirtybernie

i disagree 100% myself i like all of the forums in one place and would rather visit a site like this rather than a bunch of others that only talk one topic. 

also i might add. a big hats off to Doc and all the mods for making a place where you can openly talk about anything you wish.


----------



## Spiffy1

Don't know exactly what will appeal new members, if it will lose that appeal if new members exceed the number of ones aforementioned, or what the magic number of each or total is to be sizeable and still fun....but

I'm having fun! 

I'm still trying to figure out the identity of Ibrahim.   That would help point out if it's malice, concern, or just a way to get attention like the name did in the first place.


----------



## bczoom

"A fun place to talk about anything" is the forum motto.

Many of us weren't banned but I personally felt constrained as to what I could discuss elsewhere.

The common bond is that we can discuss anything.  The many topics in the forum index is for organization.  Yea, there's a lot of forum sections but if you can discuss anything, many are needed.  

I don't have the stats for current activity, but I wouldn't say these #s are too bad considering how long the forum has been here.
Threads: 2,038, Posts: 21,489, Members: 233



			
				Ibrahim said:
			
		

> but will this forum still be running strong 1 or 2 years from now? My guess is no, unless a major overhaul is made.


You have suggestions?


----------



## DaveNay

Geeky1 said:
			
		

> ...or just a way to get attention like the name did in the first place.



Ding ding ding ding!


----------



## Spiffy1

DaveNay said:
			
		

> They all seem to be people with a similar thought pattern and attitude.


 
Even better; I think it's a bunch of different thought patterns with the same attitude [we don't agree: why's that; still don't: screw   you here and see you on the next topic]!


----------



## Melensdad

Ibriham makes some very valid points but as many members are well aware, we are also addressing many issues here to insure the site will actually grow and thrive.  Is this a home for everyone?  No.  Is this a home for some?  Obviously.  And there are plans to continue the progress that has already been made.  

One other point, which was certainly an errant obvservation, and that is that most of the members here are not banned from "the other" site.  Some are.  Some here have never been there.  Some here frequent both sites.  Some use this as their home site.


----------



## Gatorboy

I figured some would take my comments too personal, but I stand by what I have previously stated.

I feel there needs to be some core theme of the forum. Someone out in cyberspace is interested in <fill in topic> and Googles for that topic plus the word forum. What exactly would someone fill in to find this forum and then want to stay? I'm just saying that the most successful forums have a basic theme attached to them -- I guess Hodgepodge "could" be considered a theme.

Just trying to help. Sorry if I caused some to raise the hair on their back. I didn't realize there was a time or post limit before being able to determine what is good or bad.


----------



## Melensdad

Ibrahim, I tend to think your point is valid.  There does need to be some sort of commonality.  I will disagree that it must be a SINGLE point of commonality.  What we seem to have is a core group here that is seeking SEVERAL POINTS of commonality that can be built upon, and I see that evolving.  

Personally I like when people post points that make people think.  You did that.


----------



## OkeeDon

Just curious; you obviously thought it was worth joining and you've been participating; what was it that helped you make that decision? When you figure that out, that's your answer to why it will survive. 

One central theme might be, "A place to talk about anything logically and rationally..." I've noticed that reasonable and logical folks with diverse opinions about any subject tend to stick around, while those who are guessing or faking it tend to move on. Maybe that''s the attraction?


----------



## BadAttitude

Ibrahim said:
			
		

> I figured some would take my comments too personal, but I stand by what I have previously stated.
> 
> I feel there needs to be some core theme of the forum. Someone out in cyberspace is interested in <fill in topic> and Googles for that topic plus the word forum. What exactly would someone fill in to find this forum and then want to stay? I'm just saying that the most successful forums have a basic theme attached to them -- I guess Hodgepodge "could" be considered a theme.
> 
> *Just trying to help.* Sorry if I caused some to raise the hair on their back. I didn't realize there was a time or post limit before being able to determine what is good or bad.


Doesn't take a brain scientist to figure out who you are now...


----------



## Wannafish

Ibrahim said:
			
		

> I figured some would take my comments too personal, but I stand by what I have previously stated.
> 
> I feel there needs to be some core theme of the forum. Someone out in cyberspace is interested in <fill in topic> and Googles for that topic plus the word forum. What exactly would someone fill in to find this forum and then want to stay? I'm just saying that the most successful forums have a basic theme attached to them -- I guess Hodgepodge "could" be considered a theme.
> 
> Just trying to help. Sorry if I caused some to raise the hair on their back. I didn't realize there was a time or post limit before being able to determine what is good or bad.


 
"Hodgepodge" !  Doc!  That's it! That's the description you need for this site...
Hmmm, I wonder how many times someone has actually "Googled" for info on "hodgepodge"?

You have a valid point - however, I don't recall reading anywhere in this site's "Mission Statement" that it is trying to have a "core" theme.  As stated earlier, this is a place anything can be discussed.  Maybe it's the Prozak, but I'm quite happy to just lounge around here and enjoy the company, or even...gasp! The "other" site (from which I'm not banned).

I would like to take this opportunity to welcome you to this site.  Everyone's opinions are welcome here, though it may help for you to understand the "core" group of people here happen to like the site the way it is and therefore feel they need to defend it.

Happy hunting!


----------



## BadAttitude

BadAttitude said:
			
		

> Doesn't take a brain scientist to figure out who you are now...


Add to the fact that you hide behind "anonymous" and then post and run.

Typical Troll


----------



## Dargo

Oh, I don't know.  This forum kind of reminds me of our country.  You know, a melting pot of sorts.  Another key issue is freedom of speech.  Even the freedom for you to post that you feel it will fail without your post being censored or deleted.  It's like our first amendment rights are recognized here.  I disagreed with someone on TBN simply because I did not think it was in good taste to make fun of a guy getting killed on his tractor.  My post got deleted and I got chastised and apparently banned.  I see no logic in that method of management at all.

Here, not everyone agrees, but you can make your point; popular or not.  Other sites are run like communist and other controlling countries are run; posts are heavily censored and those that do not go along with what the owners believe are simply removed.  I guess your comment is more aimed at whether communism or democracy will prevail in the world.  I guess we'll just have to wait and see.  Either way, your voice is allowed to be heard.

Come back often.  I don't run the site, nor even am a moderator, but I doubt that any of your posts will be censored or deleted.  Take care and be safe.


----------



## Big Dog

Ibrahim said:
			
		

> I figured some would take my comments too personal, but I stand by what I have previously stated.
> 
> I feel there needs to be some core theme of the forum. Someone out in cyberspace is interested in <fill in topic> and Googles for that topic plus the word forum. What exactly would someone fill in to find this forum and then want to stay? I'm just saying that the most successful forums have a basic theme attached to them -- I guess Hodgepodge "could" be considered a theme.
> 
> Just trying to help. Sorry if I caused some to raise the hair on their back. I didn't realize there was a time or post limit before being able to determine what is good or bad.


 
Give us an example of what you consider a good forum. Your coming off like a typical politician, making broad negative statement without a cure or supplying an example of a successful solution. I myself have never been banned and I contribute to many other forums. I find this forum the most diverse and the one I find myself frequenting the most. We say what we feel and remain civil, exactly what I don't find anywhere else. The requirement for me to tippy toe on other forums is a big deterent. I believe the assorted subjects and content FF has to offer would make it to hard to isolate a theme. I like it just the way it is and it wouldn't make a rats azz what they wanted to call it. I'll still frequent it as long as the fine folk that contribute and administrate hang around and its content includes tractors, guns, sports, tools, women, entertainment, help, family, pets, etc etc..... (are ya sorta getting the point)! Jeez...........


----------



## Big Dog

DaveNay said:
			
		

> I am also very _very *very*_ impressed that you were able to come to that conclusion after only 48 hours of membership and seven total posts.


 
Probably a premature ej***lator too!


Sorry, I couldn't help myself taking the cheap stab at humor.............


----------



## dirtybernie

Dargo said:
			
		

> Oh, I don't know. This forum kind of reminds me of our country. You know, a melting pot of sorts. Another key issue is freedom of speech. Even the freedom for you to post that you feel it will fail without your post being censored or deleted. It's like our first amendment rights are recognized here. I disagreed with someone on TBN simply because I did not think it was in good taste to make fun of a guy getting killed on his tractor. My post got deleted and I got chastised and apparently banned. I see no logic in that method of management at all.
> 
> Here, not everyone agrees, but you can make your point; popular or not. Other sites are run like communist and other controlling countries are run; posts are heavily censored and those that do not go along with what the owners believe are simply removed. I guess your comment is more aimed at whether communism or democracy will prevail in the world. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. Either way, your voice is allowed to be heard.
> 
> Come back often. I don't run the site, nor even am a moderator, but I doubt that any of your posts will be censored or deleted. Take care and be safe.


very well said. 

i like to think of forums like this and MTF as a new kind of forum that will in given time dominate the older style of forums and theyre managment.


----------



## working woman

"There is no common bond (other than being banned from another site) to bring in new members. This is not a lawn care, tractor, photography, camping, boating, etc. based forum -- but rather just a bunch of topics thrown together."


I couldnt help myself, I looked up Forums in the ol' dictionary and one of the definitions says for the discussion of public matters.  Think that covers a bunch of topics thrown together which of course leads to a bunch of discussion!

As for this site drying up and blowing away? No, not as long as this site stays the way it is!  Besides, were else can you go,say whats on your mind and let your hair down and have a good laugh?


----------



## Cowboyjg

Ibrahim....."Core Theme" is an oxymoron here. That is the whole point. Your need for a defined area of operation would suggest that you live in a cave. Cave dwellers/trolls are most comfortable in confined and defined space and cannot function with any real purpose outside that space. 

If you had expressed the issue as a concern rather than an observation, you might have been precieved as legitimate. 

If overnight stardom is what your after, you won't find it here. If you need to be wowed on a daily basis, you won't be here. 

If you want straight from the hip shooting answers or comments to your posts regardless of your feelings, you've come to the right place. 

If you need some help with something, you'll get it here.

If you want to talk about _*anything*_, you've come to the right place.

I don't believe you want what we have, which is sad because we have what you want....


----------



## Mith

Nah, guys hes right, this forum will fail, I mean sucessful sites usually have _atleast_ 20,000 members within their first 3 months, there are only a measly 200 in 3 months here, not a chance for us


----------



## dzalphakilo

If you look at one of my first post here, I might agree (came here per another member).

I had come over from another "site", but what I've found interesting is over time, I come here first, and more often (to the dismay of others, Im sure).

Hey, what Dargo said!


----------



## Melensdad

One thing that is interesting to me is that many of the folks who responded to this thread are not TBN members.  

Perhaps that invalidates Ibriham's theory?


----------



## Durwood RIP

I like the idea of being able to discuss anything on here. Now having said that i think hiding the xxx section was a brilliant idea. That way people who don't want to see it aren't offended. It was maybe a little to "in your face" for some people, yet those who want it can still go there. I give this site a big thumbs up  and i go to a lot of other forums. I would rather have 200 quality than five thousand of just quantity.

Dur


----------



## Spiffy1

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> One thing that is interesting to me is that many of the folks who responded to this thread are not TBN members. Perhaps that invalidates Ibriham's theory?


 
Bob or anyone; just for curiousity, what is the ballpark ratio of people from a particular tractor site to the those here at random. I have to wonder futher the ratio if you included all tractor sites.

Sure recognize a lot of names; and pretty sure a few others came from there but choose a different name [I plead guilty].


----------



## BoneheadNW

Not to repeat what others have said, but I thought I would add my 2 scents (notice the spelling, it is intentional):


			
				Ibrahim said:
			
		

> From the looks of things, I don't think this forum will survive that long. I can't see a large number of members flocking here.


You are entitled to your opinion, but as a new member it sure seems like your statement was meant more to provoke than to inform.


			
				Ibrahim said:
			
		

> There is no common bond (other than being banned from another site) to bring in new members.


That is completely untrue.  What basis to you have for making this statement?  Again, for a new member to say something like this makes one suspicious of your intentions.  By the way, if I was to go to "your forum" and make these statements, would the post be deleted?  Would I be banned?


			
				Ibrahim said:
			
		

> Sure the band of brothers that put this together may stay -- for a while, but will this forum still be running strong 1 or 2 years from now? My guess is no, unless a major overhaul is made.


Once again, you are entitled to your opinion.  Perhaps you could make some constructive criticisms so we could improve this forum.
Bonehead


----------



## thcri RIP

Ibrahim said:
			
		

> There is no common bond (other than being banned from another site) to bring in new members.




Interesting, I was going to stay out of this one but got to thinking why am I here and not at the site that supposedly so many people were banned from.  I don't think many that are here are banned at any other sites.  But why am I here, it is not because I was banned but the way I was treated.  I had a few posts that were deleted, a pm was sent to me and I asked why, but no answer.  I made a reply one time in regards to parts not being available and basically said "that no matter what company it is, waiting months for parts is unacceptable" and I was reprimanded by not the moderators but one of the administrators and again when asked never got an answer back.

It just seems like the upper level management at the place I think we are all talking about doesn't give a rat's ass about any of it's members.  And that's why I am here.  I can say what I want, I can get in discussions with people and we all get along.


It's just a more friendlier place all together.


----------



## Kubota King

Good piont WW!


----------



## Carm

I dont post much on any forum that i visit, however i check every day and post when relevant.  I like the concept of an ecclectic forum such as this.


----------



## California

Ibrahim said:
			
		

> I guess Hodgepodge "could" be considered a theme.


It works for eBay. They have grown to $4billion annual  revenue in their first 10 years on the Internet.  http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ks?s=EBAY


----------



## DaRBy

I would like to share my opinion.
  I have no faith in any kind of Busseness or forum that intends to set a land speed record ( over night ) .  Start slow , modest, honest and freindly.Payback will be awesome .
  I own a Auto Body and Towing service , I recently hired two more autobody tech`s. and purchased a ajoining building for more space . ( $200,000.00)
Going to fast , you think ?? Naa, this all started in 1984. slow and honest. 
   Only Good honest freinds can make something go and keep it going.
Set a good foundation then watch it build.
  I enjoy lurking and learning , sorry I havn`t partisapated the way I should.
Thanks for careing enough to hide the X stuff ,  ooppps
  I think You all will be here as long as you want to be here

Sorry for my spelling


----------



## Kubota King

I wish you were closer darby, I need a truck i own painted!


----------



## JimR

Well the poster can check back in a few years to see if we are still around. I don't get on as much as I would like to. I have too many things going on right now to spend my life on a computer. But this website is one where you can say what you like without getting kicked off like ???. There is much more fun here and people enjoy it. How much more do you want?


----------



## Cowboyjg

GB.....Thanks for the boost. Sometimes a post like yours is needed to remind us of how great we have it here. Please be sure to tell others about what a non productive forum we are. I believe that a mere stop in will change thier view!!


----------



## BadAttitude

Cowboyjg said:
			
		

> GB.....Thanks for the boost. Sometimes a post like yours is needed to remind us of how great we have it here. Please be sure to tell others about what a non productive forum we are. I believe that a mere stop in will change thier view!!


and how great it is indeed... 
Too bad that the real Ibrahim don't see it that way. Seems he be a little unimpressed with this stunt.:Raised_Ey c4yurself


----------



## Spiffy1

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=support&Number=810185&Forum=All_Forums&Words=&Match=Entire%20Phrase&Searchpage=0&Limit=5000&Old=12hour&Main=809976&Search=true#Post810185


see if this one takes, else I have a .jpg but don't want to post it unless I know it'll load right; don't want to owe Junkman favors twice in the same day! 

Actually can't say Ibrahim said anything perculiar, but that does mean he's lurking!


----------



## OregonAlex

Geeky1,

I sadly found this out the hard way back in October.  No doubt they have been Lurking here since FF opened shop.

I thought I had a pretty cool plan to get the Kioti crowd to self destruct themselves over there.. by their own doing .. simply by the power of suggestion.

 I made the mistake of putting my plan in writting here in a public forum without realizing the possibility of them lurking here... Well they were watching over there and as a result...

within about 15 seconds of making the post on TBN, they deleted it. Trying to post it in a different thread.. bamn.. gone about 5 seconds later.

ok.. they got me... that time... should have known better.

those guys just don't know how to have fun.. do they Gatorboy?


----------



## Spiffy1

I had to look up the thread again (one of the first searches when I got here), and sure enough you were on "the list".


----------



## OregonAlex

who me??  they have a public .. black list?? haha     cool.


----------



## Spiffy1

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> I thought I had a pretty cool plan to get the Kioti crowd to self destruct themselves over there.. by their own doing .. simply by the power of suggestion.
> 
> I made the mistake of putting my plan in writting here in a public forum without realizing the possibility of them lurking here... Well they were watching over there and as a result...
> 
> within about 15 seconds of making the post on TBN, they deleted it. Trying to post it in a different thread.. bamn.. gone about 5 seconds later.
> 
> ok.. they got me... that time... should have known better.
> 
> those guys just don't know how to have fun.. do they Gaterboy?


 
That stinks....of course now I have another thread to look up here....I just have to read your "devious plan."


----------



## OregonAlex

I just looked and history does not go back that far on FF I guess.

I will summerize the "plan".

The plan was to post in the Kioti forum that.

It appears that the Kioti fans are getting the short end of the stick and that no Moderators on TBN owned Kioti tractors. Yet many Kioti members have been there for a long time and had thousands of posts under their belt. Perhaps it was time to have a Kioti owner moderate the Kioti forum.


obvious gettting that idea out there was unacceptable and deleted immediately. Even my PMs to some Kioti radicals were deleted.

Nice job.


----------



## OregonAlex

yes... you are paranoid but are you paranoid enough. Gotta love the sense of security you get from running your automated scripts.


----------



## Doc

OA,
I had the default settings to show only 30 days worth of threads for awhile.  I've now changed the default to 'show all threads'.  Your profile might be different depending on how I had it set when you signed up.  (guessing here)

There are two places you can change this setting:
1. At the bottom of the page while looking at any forum, you'll see a drop down box to select how many posts to show.

2.  The best place to change it:  In your 'user CP' under options I believe.

Hope that helps.


----------



## OregonAlex

Thanks Doc.. but this was before the server crash. Would have been back in early October.


----------



## Doc

Oh yeah.  We did loose a day of posts, but that should be all.
Sorry bout that!


----------



## Junkman

In the event it isn't there tomorrow.... Junk....


----------



## Archdean

Interesting thread to read!! Sad to see that some of you are hell-bent on outsmarting yourselves!!


----------



## Big Dog

Junkman said:
			
		

> In the event it isn't there tomorrow.... Junk....



Yeah, I read it and ignored it considering the source. How could he possibily not be biased. We're better of the way it is now.


----------



## Spiffy1

Archdean said:
			
		

> Interesting thread to read!! Sad to see that some of you are hell-bent on outsmarting yourselves!!


 
OK, I'm dense.   Does that refer to Junkman assuming it might go "poof"; me inquiring about the Kioti plot; or the Kioti plot in the first place.

Anything barely referencing this site ussually doesn't last long there, so it was wrong this time, but this that twist in this thread wouldn't have made much sense without out it [and if anything laughing with, or at, Gatorboy more than TBN].

Me, I'm just curious...just hope it's also true about the 9 lives  

As far as any plotting, I didn't take it as malicious, so much as people trying to see if TBN could ever return to anything like the "old days" [before my time]. I missed much of it this fall, but know of a particular Austrailian who also tried several times to introduce benign humor only to be deleted.

Ironically, if I may take the scenic route, that gives a plausible answer to this threads title: 

TBN [good ol days - for lack of a better term] people would come to discuss a tractor issue, then stay to enjoy the fun; still plenty of tractor talk so, they wouldn't being seeing any net membership #'s loss.

FF - aside from those invited or searching for old friends, who knows what brings people, but enough fun you just can't leave!

Doc you're quick!  Just realized my "who knows what" statement could be taken as pessimistic rather than "sky's the limit", and you aready had a reply.  "The Walmart of Forums"  You're classier than that...how about Home Depot or Sears!


----------



## Spiffy1

OregonAlex said:
			
		

> who me?? they have a public .. black list?? haha cool.


 
No Black List there!  I'm not sure if it's the response time or intentional, but anytime a question regarding a banned party thread is started, it seems they let it get a legit answer, then make the whole thread disappear.

There's a thread or two here, about Octobor, that more less acts like a list!


----------



## Doc

Geeky1,
It is my hope that we develop many topics to draw people here.  If our tractor area grows that will bring some in.  By the same token our car / truck area could expand and direct a lot of folks here.  Snow Trac is already growing thanks to the work of Bob.  As time goes on we can be like the WalMart of Forums.  No, we don't have everything, but we have more variety, entertainment and reasons to get folks to stay.  

But, what really makes a forum great?  It's the members.  The vast array of personalities all joining together to discuss any topic they choose.  People will find us while searching for who knows what on google.  If they join and stay it is because of the posts they've seen and member interaction they've witnessed.  My hope is we can make them feel at home with honest and open forums for adults only.  

Doc


----------



## Kubota King

Well said Doc!


----------



## OregonAlex

Geeky1 said:
			
		

> There's a thread or two here, about Octobor, that more less acts like a list!


oh.. you mean like about Bob? I think when TBN management was lurking over here they thought that Bob was agreeing/conspiring with my Kioti plan (or was a generally TBN opponent/trouble maker in the first place) and he was banned around that same time. I beleive it was the next day or two, following my posted plan,  if I recall correctly. That is my personal belief anyways. 

Even though they said that he was banned because he was inpersonating someone else (his brother in-law?). Interested that they choose to run the IP logging script specifically on him at that time to find few instances BACK IN TIME when his brother-in law had logged into Bob machine while visiting him to check forum forum as an excuse to ban him. Not sure what Bob said or what he had to do but they let him back on TBN as well as some other member here who have been banned but where allowed to return. Maybe they all sat down, had coffee and come up with a "civil" plan. I know Doc would like that idea. Right Doc? Maybe a sort of UN agreement. You let us back and and we will promote the idea of not doing or saying anything bad about TBN. You can kind of read between the lines if you have been paying attention. Compare how things were back in October to the way they are now. You will is a change in people attitudes about TBN which I think correlates nicely.

I stand to be corrected.


----------



## Spiffy1

Actually, I meant this one:

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=475&highlight=banned

And it seems one or two others.

Actually, I didn't spend much time on TBN back in October and just got here recently, so posts like your latest make for good reading to me!

I did know that Bob came to some agreement, and I think still posts there occasionally.


----------



## Archdean

"My hope is we can make them feel at home with honest and open forums for adults only. 

Doc"

Hello!! Just a suggestion Doc, A bit more practicality applied to the "feel at home" aspect would be good No? 

In other words walk the talk!! Probably would greatly reduce the need for the "Hope" part!!

I brought you seven and seven didn't see the "At home part" Sorry to be so blunt!! Then again, it undoubtedly was a failing of mine!! My apologies to all. 

I'll also be the first to agree that you can't please everyone and you shouldn't even try!! IMHO you (the collective you) are much more inflexible than you are willing to admit!!

The above is meant honestly and constructively!!

Dean


----------



## Big Dog

Archdean said:
			
		

> "My hope is we can make them feel at home with honest and open forums for adults only.
> 
> Doc"
> 
> Hello!! Just a suggestion Doc, A bit more practicality applied to the "feel at home" aspect would be good No?
> 
> In other words walk the talk!! Probably would greatly reduce the need for the "Hope" part!!
> 
> I brought you seven and seven didn't see the "At home part" Sorry to be so blunt!! Then again, it undoubtedly was a failing of mine!! My apologies to all.
> 
> I'll also be the first to agree that you can't please everyone and you shouldn't even try!! IMHO you (the collective you) are much more inflexible than you are willing to admit!!
> 
> The above is meant honestly and constructively!!
> 
> Dean



Wow, what a break down of a sentence! I think your taking it  bit too far AD. Relax a little...........


----------



## Archdean

I stay relaxed!! Please explain the breakdown of a sentence for this old Okie!!

We tend to talk funny out here!!


----------



## Big Dog

Archdean said:
			
		

> I stay relaxed!! Please explain the breakdown of a sentence for this old Okie!!
> 
> We tend to talk funny out here!!



I read it as a SIMPLE promotion of confidence. You explain it as a retrospective on greeting and forum philosophy. We're a bunch of simple men having fun and learning something as we go along. Not a bunch of psychologist trying to bend the mind. As you state "IMHO you (the collective you) are much more inflexible than you are willing to admit!!" ...IMO.....Your way off!


----------



## Archdean

Big Dog said:
			
		

> I read it as a SIMPLE promotion of confidence. You explain it as a retrospective on greeting and forum philosophy. We're a bunch of simple men having fun and learning something as we go along. Not a bunch of psychologist trying to bend the mind. As you state "IMHO you (the collective you) are much more inflexible than you are willing to admit!!" ...IMO.....Your way off!


 
No doubt a dichotomy exists and you are certainly entitled to your thoughts! I would only suggest that you look at the number of members that willingly join FF and after a few posts exit quietly to elsewhere, never to beheard from again!! While the core of FF remains static!! IMO you are not seeing the trees for the forest!!

Run the numbers my friend!! I stand by my previous statement in all the sincerity that it was originally presented!!


----------



## nixon

Thank You for Your genuine concern ,and guidance . I'm sure it will be of great use to the founders ,and members here .   Until then.... CYA !  
OBTW ,not that it matters to one as important to You, but You are now the one person I have put on IGNORE !       John


----------



## Archdean

"Thank You for Your genuine concern ,and guidance . I'm sure it will be of great use to the founders ,and members here . Until then.... CYA !  
OBTW ,not that it matters to one as important to You, but You are now the one person I have put on IGNORE ! John"

John, Sorry that you will now not be able to see this response!!

My intent was not to anger but to honestly present an outside appraisal in an constructive manner that possibly just might help your site attain it's full potential!! 

If your response is Representative of the core of FF, you perhaps unwittingly just proved the axiom!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Did you guys see Dennis Miller on Leno last night?


----------



## OkeeDon

No, I really prefer Letterman to Leno.  Don't like Dennis Miller, much, either, but that shouldn't surprise anyone.


----------



## Archdean

thcri said:
			
		

> Did you guys see Dennis Miller on Leno last night?


 
I recognize the ?, Please provide the answer as I didn't see it either!


----------



## OregonAlex

anyone remember the Living in Color skit where there is this guy that uses all these very large and complicated words to form completely incomprehensible sentences.. 
that was a funny show.


----------



## Big Dog

Archdean said:
			
		

> I would only suggest that you look at the number of members that willingly join FF and after a few posts exit quietly to elsewhere, never to beheard from again!! While the core of FF remains static!! IMO you are not seeing the trees for the forest!!
> 
> Run the numbers my friend!! I stand by my previous statement in all the sincerity that it was originally presented!!



And you don't think that all forums don't have the same issue. Jeez thats cloudy thinking. Over there has 24,000 members and I'd say 10% contribute regularly. It's like that in all forums. Run the numbers at MTF or TF (which you happen to help moderate), this ain't the only forum that needs your help!


----------



## Dargo

Big Dog said:
			
		

> Over there has 24,000 members and I'd say 10% contribute regularly.



I'd honestly guess that it really is much less than 10%.


----------



## Melensdad

Actually I'd say it is closer to 1% contribute regularly.  (seriously, look at the 'familiar' names, tell me if you can count up 240 names your are 'familiar' with that have been there for 2 years or more)

90% are inactive.  

The remaining 9% are occasional visitors who've been around a while or new members who sign up to get an issue resolved, most of those probably stick around for a few months before they either go inactive or become occasional visitors.


----------



## Big Dog

I was erroring on the conservative............


----------



## thcri RIP

OkeeDon said:
			
		

> No, I really prefer Letterman to Leno. Don't like Dennis Miller, much, either, but that shouldn't surprise anyone.




Don,

I would watch Lettermen at times if I could.  But with just rabbit ears I don't get CBS.


murph


----------



## JayC

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Actually I'd say it is closer to 1% contribute regularly.  (seriously, look at the 'familiar' names, tell me if you can count up 240 names your are 'familiar' with that have been there for 2 years or more)
> 
> 90% are inactive.
> 
> The remaining 9% are occasional visitors who've been around a while or new members who sign up to get an issue resolved, most of those probably stick around for a few months before they either go inactive or become occasional visitors.



Actually, the only names I could remember are those that are on these forums. The people here were basicly the core of most of the information over there. Since most of the regulars that I remember over the years, that were members over there are now members here, I really don't see a need to be too active over there anymore. I usually just lurk now.


----------



## buy_25

Gatorboy said:
			
		

> From the looks of things, I don't think this forum will survive that long. I can't see a large number of members flocking here.
> 
> There is no common bond (other than being banned from another site) to bring in new members. This is not a lawn care, tractor, photography, camping, boating, etc. based forum -- but rather just a bunch of topics thrown together.
> 
> Sure the band of brothers that put this together may stay -- for a while, but will this forum still be running strong 1 or 2 years from now? My guess is no, unless a major overhaul is made.


----------



## dirtybernie

theres alot of us lurkers to. i stop in several times a day but dont always post. i'm forever finding a new joke to post only to find someone here beat me to it!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Mike, You still have a fan over there

(But I still do miss GSXR1100)


----------



## humor_me

gatorboy said:
			
		

> From the looks of things, I don't think this forum will survive that long. I can't see a large number of members flocking here.
> 
> There is no common bond (other than being banned from another site) to bring in new members. This is not a lawn care, tractor, photography, camping, boating, etc. based forum -- but rather just a bunch of topics thrown together.
> 
> Sure the band of brothers that put this together may stay -- for a while, but will this forum still be running strong 1 or 2 years from now? My guess is no, unless a major overhaul is made.


 
Well Doc, there you have it.
I guess it's time to cull the herd...good bye gator*boy   *



			
				Gatorboy said:
			
		

> I guess *Hodgepodge *"could" be considered a theme.
> 
> Just trying to help. Sorry if I caused some to raise the hair on their back. I didn't realize there was a time or post limit before being able to determine what is good or bad.


 
I guess you never saw the Seinfeld show.   









See? the theme is....................................*free speech! *


----------



## humor_me

Wannafish said:
			
		

> "Hodgepodge" ! Doc! That's it! That's the description you need for this site...
> Hmmm, I wonder how many times someone has actually "Googled" for info on "hodgepodge"?
> Happy hunting!


 

How about Wikipedia?

OOPS,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=hodgepodge&go=Go


----------



## Gatorboy

humor_me said:
			
		

> I guess it's time to cull the herd...good bye gator*boy*
> 
> See? the theme is....................................*free speech! *


 
Cull the herd / Free Speech.  Something doesn't add up here.


----------



## Melensdad

Gatorboy said:
			
		

> Cull the herd / Free Speech.  Something doesn't add up here.



Seems to me we would be guilty of what 'the other forum' does if we were actively culling the herd.  Personally I welcome new members who contribute and, if their opinions vary from mine, then they are simply guilty of adding interest to the what I read!


----------



## humor_me

DaRBy said:
			
		

> I would like to share my opinion.
> 
> Sorry for my spelling


 

No need to be sorry DaRBy,
The other forum's resident _spell-checker/grammar-checker/fact-checker_ is trying to *elbow* his way into this forum.
Oh, hi *gatorboy!:vemo: *

Attention shoppers, cleanup on aisle 6_, *spell-check* on aisle 2...  _


----------



## humor_me

Spiffy1 said:
			
		

> No Black List there! I'm not sure if it's the response time or intentional, but* anytime a question regarding a banned party thread is started*, it seems they let it get a legit answer, *then make the whole thread disappear*.
> 
> There's a thread or two here, about Octobor, that more less acts like a list!


 
I seen it with my *own eyes! *


----------



## Doc

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Seems to me we would be guilty of what 'the other forum' does if we were actively culling the herd.  Personally I welcome new members who contribute and, if their opinions vary from mine, then they are simply guilty of adding interest to the what I read!



Very well said Bob.     

My sentiments exactly.


----------



## humor_me

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Seems to me we would be guilty of what 'the other forum' does if we were actively culling the herd. Personally I welcome new members who contribute and, if their opinions vary from mine, then they are simply guilty of adding interest to the what I read!


 


GEEEEZZZZ,
you guys do realize, I said "cull the herd" with tongue firmly planted in cheek. After all, we got teez our buddy  gatorboy.  


I think we had him sweatin'  for a minute  

Hey man, have another beer!


----------



## BoneheadNW

humor_me said:
			
		

> No need to be sorry DaRBy,
> The other forum's resident _spell-checker/grammar-checker/fact-checker_ is trying to *elbow* his way into this forum.
> Oh, hi *gatorboy!:vemo: *
> 
> Attention shoppers, cleanup on aisle 6_, *spell-check* on aisle 2...  _


*Aneurysm:*  A weak spot in an arterial wall that has dilated.  When present in the brain, a severe form of stroke will occur, leading to an altered level of consciousness.  
Bonehead


----------



## Cityboy

Now you did it. Y'all went and chased gator-dude off.


----------



## Junkman

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by B_Skurka
> Seems to me we would be guilty of what 'the other forum' does if we were actively culling the herd. Personally I welcome new members who contribute and, if their opinions vary from mine, then they are simply guilty of adding interest to the what I read!


 



I agree. Censoring members that some people don't like is not a good thing.
Besides, I have an ignore button now so I don't have to listen to ________ babble .................  Thanks A........


----------



## Gatorboy

humor_me said:
			
		

> The other forum's resident _spell-checker/grammar-checker/fact-checker_ is trying to *elbow* his way into this forum.


 
I think someone is jealous.


----------



## beds

I spend my time here, now. I can't remember who it was over at GW that said they had found this site which seemed to better for having debates. Fordman1? And sure enough. It's an active discussion forum with a tractor/snowtrac foundation and a sprinkling of jokes and beautiful women!


----------



## dirtybernie

beds said:
			
		

> I spend my time here, now. I can't remember who it was over at GW that said they had found this site which seemed to better for having debates. Fordman1? And sure enough. It's an active discussion forum with a tractor/snowtrac foundation and a sprinkling of jokes and beautiful women!


 
yup it was fordman 1. i know him well.


----------



## bczoom

Gatorboy said:


> From the looks of things, I don't think this forum will survive that long. I can't see a large number of members flocking here.
> 
> There is no common bond (other than being banned from another site) to bring in new members. This is not a lawn care, tractor, photography, camping, boating, etc. based forum -- but rather just a bunch of topics thrown together.
> 
> Sure the band of brothers that put this together may stay -- for a while, but will this forum still be running strong 1 or 2 years from now? My guess is no, unless a major overhaul is made.



Bump.

Hey Gatordude.

I'd say your guess of this forum folding didn't happen.  We did no major overhaul, a few years have passed and it's flourishing.

Threads: 25,611, Posts: 251,560, Members: 2,788 

Glad you didn't call that one correctly.


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


> "A fun place to talk about anything" is the forum motto.
> 
> Many of us weren't banned but I personally felt constrained as to what I could discuss elsewhere.
> 
> The common bond is that we can discuss anything.  The many topics in the forum index is for organization.  Yea, there's a lot of forum sections but if you can discuss anything, many are needed.
> 
> I don't have the stats for current activity, but I wouldn't say these #s are too bad considering how long the forum has been here.
> Threads: 2,038, Posts: 21,489, Members: 233
> 
> 
> You have suggestions?


Good bump Brian.  You got me to go back and reread Ibrahams / Gatorboys 1st post on FF.    That was back in Jan 2006.  3 years later and we've grown 10 fold.  And I'm happy to say that the majority of the folks that replied to this original thread are still here and active, even gatorboy.   

There are bigger forums and there are faster growing forums but I'm happy with the fact that I keep getting compliments on the quality of mods and people in general who participate on this forum.  Thanks to you all!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Forums are a funny thing...most fail but as proven here if you just keep popping back and post time to time it will survive.

Good Admin with a team of Mods that share a similar vision cant fail....congrats to all of you for hanging in there.


----------



## rback33

Interesting bump to me since I have not been around near as much in the past. Still a great place and I have made some great friends here, but things have just seemed different over the last few months. Maybe it's me and I am just crazy but... Maybe it's that several of my closer friends are not here anymore... I don't know what it is.... Maybe it's the time of year.. who knows.... one thing though.... Dave was wrong and I am glad he was.


----------



## bczoom

rback33 said:


> Maybe it's the time of year.


That's quite common and I see it every year on all the forums.

This period between about mid-January and the beginning of May is unique.  People have cabin-fever, no vacations or holidays, taxes are due, post-holiday (Christmas) bills to take care of, it's cold/snowy/rainy/miserable outside, not much time outdoors, not feeling productive...  The list goes on-and-on.  In general, people are in as good of mood as they can be (or normally are) and it shows.


----------



## Spiffy1

Rereading this thread was great fun, thanks Brian!  

Almost made me want to revisit the Who Is the Mole thread...... of course, forumsforums is now too large and too established to enjoy the implications of it - even if 99% of the people participating in the thread knew it was just in good fun.


----------



## ddrane2115

DaveNay said:


> I am also very _very *very*_ impressed that you were able to come to that conclusion after only 48 hours of membership and seven total posts.


 

Gator has been around since 2006, maybe even before me and I am a charter member. I like the fun here, we have class clowns (sushi you are a bud anyway), we have the intellects (a bunch of you on differing subjects) and we have guys like Gator, who's opinion might not be popular, but at least it gives thought. We have new people (hi Caitlin) we have bday celebrations.............and we have smiley's......

doc and the mods ROCK!



and we have some that bring up threads from 2006...............so i dont read the date on the original post, pick on me


----------



## muleman RIP

Some humor, some serious posts and honesty! I think you guys are doing alright. I can't remember if I ever joined that other forum but I know I quit going there and to others because of the petty stuff. I like catching hell at times and getting advice also. Keeps a body aware and alive. Thanks Doc and all you guys!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I'm glad Doc has this place, he's made it fun by letting us have a lot of liberties. The Mods that I get to work with are super. 

And most important are the members. THEY are what made FF the way it is today.


----------



## duflochy

I think this forum has everything it needs to survive and I havent been banned from anywhere......


----------



## ddrane2115

duflochy said:


> I think this forum has everything it needs to survive and I havent been banned from anywhere......


 

braggin are ya?


----------



## rc2james

I know that I am new here but I have noticed over the years that the strength of any forum is in the diversity of its membership, which this forum has in abundance. A true adult forum is hard to come by on the internet today and one that has a membership with mechanical and electrical aptitude is truly exceptional. 

The only thing that I could see endangering this forum would be a sudden outbreak of wanton cannibalism. Just to be on the safe side, I’m stocking up on barbeque sauce and human sized baking bags.


----------



## Erik

rc2james said:


> I know that I am new here but I have noticed over the years that the strength of any forum is in the diversity of its membership, which this forum has in abundance. A true adult forum is hard to come by on the internet today and one that has a membership with mechanical and electrical aptitude is truly exceptional.
> 
> The only thing that I could see endangering this forum would be a sudden outbreak of wanton cannibalism. Just to be on the safe side, I’m stocking up on barbeque sauce and human sized baking bags.


does that mean structured or logical cannibalism would be acceptable?
or only eating libertines or those that dress provocatively?


----------



## pirate_girl

rback33 said:


> *Interesting bump to me since I have not been around near as much in the past. Still a great place and I have made some great friends here, but things have just seemed different over the last few months.*


Amen Jeremy.
Oh it'll survive, because of the mod team and Doc at the helm.
Things change and people move on, as was mentioned-forum activity seems to wane during different seasons.
As for myself, I'm just next door having a blast.


----------



## rc2james

Erik said:


> does that mean structured or logical cannibalism would be acceptable?
> or only eating libertines or those that dress provocatively?


 
That would be a consideration but I was thinking of starting with the homeless. They are a problem in most cities and would be easy to catch. 

On the topic of the forum, I (like many others I’m sure) do more reading than posting. I thoroughly enjoy the light-hearted posts that poke fun at our overly serious day-to-day lives. I work ten hours a day and don’t always feel like posting but I still stop in everyday to see what people are saying.


----------



## Erik

rc2james said:


> That would be a consideration but I was thinking of starting with the homeless. They are a problem in most cities and would be easy to catch.


 
too many internal parasites and difficult to clean properly, so make sure you cook thoroughly...


----------



## Spiffy1

Erik said:


> too many internal parasites and difficult to clean properly, so make sure you cook thoroughly...


 
Many of them are pre-marinaded with fine wines like Night Train, so I'm guessing the parasites wouldn't be too problemsom.  Still, well done would be prudent.


----------



## Spiffy1

rc2james said:


> I thoroughly enjoy the light-hearted posts that poke fun at our overly serious day-to-day lives. .


 


You're really making me miss your Brain avatar!


----------



## Galvatron

rc2james said:


> On the topic of the forum, I (like many others I’m sure) do more reading than posting. I thoroughly enjoy the light-hearted posts that poke fun at our overly serious day-to-day lives. I work ten hours a day and don’t always feel like posting but I still stop in everyday to see what people are saying.



You Sir are what forums are all about....escaping reality just for a brief breath from what can be a pain in the ass day....Reps from me.


----------



## Ice Queen

LONG LIVE FORUMS FORUMS!


----------



## Bulldog1401

Wow nearly 2 1/2 years already. Time flies when you are having fun. 

These forums are what we put into them. Period.

Engaging and well thought out posts/debates equal an interesting place to stay. 

Even handed moderators who value an interesting exchange and apply just the right amount of supervison to keep things positive are a big part. 

The lack of trolls and troublemakers helps a lot. (We have had a few over time but they didn't stay, go figgure....)

Unfortunately we have lost a few very valuable members over time as well. 

All in all, this is the best forum I have ever used, and many others agree. 

This has everything to do with the great job the moderators, and especially Doc, have done to keep this place civil, and fun.

And the character of the members who keep returning with an open mind and the idea of contributing positively to the experience.


----------



## Trakternut

Couldn't have said it better, myself, Bulldog! :thumbs:


----------



## Gatorboy

This forum has survived longer than I ever thought, however, does the future look bleak?


----------



## 300 H and H

I don't think so, it is ever changing and will continue to do so. Plus the snow cat guys will be here anyway....

We're just in a lull right now, with some rumbling in the back ground. With time, we will evolve to yet another "personality" and the forum will go on.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Kane

300 H and H said:


> I don't think so, it is ever changing and will continue to do so. Plus the snow cat guys will be here anyway....
> 
> We're just in a lull right now, with some rumbling in the back ground. With time, we will evolve to yet another "personality" and the forum will go on.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


The 2014 mid-terms and the 2016 general election come to mind.

And unless global warming makes sno-cats obsolete, ForumsForums will live on.


----------



## squerly

Who is Ibrahim?


----------



## bczoom

squerly said:


> Who is Ibrahim?


Not going to read the whole thread again but if it's whom I'm thinking it is, he owns another forum that many of us were on.  It was a "focused" site so anytime one of us discussed something more general, the thread would get deleted and we would get a slap on the hand.  A lot of us wanted to chat together about more then xyz (the focus of the other forum) so Doc created this "open" forum so we could discuss anything.


----------



## Big Dog

We'll always be here for some to crawl out of they're hole to take a peek!


----------



## tiredretired

Gatorboy said:


> This forum has survived longer than I ever thought, however, does the future look bleak?



Well keep predicting this forum's death and eventually I would say you will be right.  :w00t2  I'd say your earlier predictions of this forums demise were greatly exaggerated.


----------



## luvs

gatorboy, yeah. the forum is here, yet. ur here. many others, too.


----------



## ki0ho

luvs said:


> gatorboy, yeah. the forum is here, yet. ur here. many others, too.




I think that the lady got it about right!!!!!!!...And to whom it may consern...thanks for allowing me to be a small part of the.....HodgePodge.....Forum......I can not think of a topic that hasent been explored!!!!!......about the only way it will die is if DOC....just pulles the plug!!!!!  thats my 1 and 1/2 cents worth......


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

I registered here today.  I saw a new member register on another forum I am on, Googled his/her username and that person is a member of here.  That habit stems from when I was a moderator on another forum, having to weed out newly registered spammers and troublemakers!


----------



## ki0ho

Welcome PF......I keep wondering if one of these posts the name of the other forum will be mentioned....or did I miss it....come to think about it...it must not be much..sence most of its membership seems to be here !!!!!   But then how can I know how great this forum is without knowing what the other is/was.........


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

ki0ho said:


> Welcome PF......I keep wondering if one of these posts the name of the other forum will be mentioned....or did I miss it....come to think about it...it must not be much..sence most of its membership seems to be here !!!!!   But then how can I know how great this forum is without knowing what the other is/was.........



Thank you very much for the welcome ki0ho.

I wouldn't mention the name of the other forum, but there was one from here joining there.  I am not sure that "most" of their members are here and I only noticed one.

Anyway, my lips are well and truly sealed.  As I said there are a lot of topics here that I can take part in when I have the time, but mostly I am always logged in whilst at work to break the tedium.  When I will log in in my spare time I will contribute a lot more.  It seems a good forum compared to most.


----------



## Doc

ki0ho said:


> Welcome PF......I keep wondering if one of these posts the name of the other forum will be mentioned....or did I miss it....come to think about it...it must not be much..sence most of its membership seems to be here !!!!!   But then how can I know how great this forum is without knowing what the other is/was.........


KiOho,
I do not think PF was talking of the forum that most of our original members came from.  It's just some other forum she belongs to.   I dare say that the majority of members here belong to multiple forums.  No one can do just one.   

To answer your question about where we all came from it was a tractor forum called TBN: www.tractorbynet.com   It is a huge forum.   All about tractors.  The only reason this forum was started was to talk about stuff they did not allow over there.   Then they banned many of us for PM's they somehow read, so we started talking about tractors here to.   TBN is much more commercialized than this forum is, but it is HUGE.


----------



## ki0ho

Yes PF..I too feel that it is a fine forum... many topics and subjects...and to boot check and you will find many other forums that doc runs!!!!!I have no Idea how many there are..as a couple are all I can handle!!!!!this and the tractor forum are enough for me as other things take up my time...Doc can tell you of the others Im sure.........come to think of it ......it just might be that HE dont know how many forums he is running!!!!


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Doc said:


> KiOho,
> I do not think PF was talking of the forum that most of our original members came from.  It's just some other forum she belongs to.   I dare say that the majority of members here belong to multiple forums.  No one can do just one.
> 
> To answer your question about where we all came from it was a tractor forum called TBN: www.tractorbynet.com   It is a huge forum.   All about tractors.  The only reason this forum was started was to talk about stuff they did not allow over there.   Then they banned many of us for PM's they somehow read, so we started talking about tractors here to.   TBN is much more commercialized than this forum is, but it is HUGE.



Thanks, it is good to know the origin of this forum.  I belong to a couple of forums, and this is my third.  I will stick with the threads that aren't about tractors etc.  Living in the heart of London I never see them!


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

ki0ho said:


> Yes PF..I too feel that it is a fine forum... many topics and subjects...and to boot check and you will find many other forums that doc runs!!!!!I have no Idea how many there are..as a couple are all I can handle!!!!!this and the tractor forum are enough for me as other things take up my time...Doc can tell you of the others Im sure.........come to think of it ......it just might be that HE dont know how many forums he is running!!!!



Thank you.


----------



## ki0ho

Ok  thanks doc......Have seen TBN....in fact I get a message once in a while asking where Ive been.......Bet they know......also MTF also sends a note once in a while........Guess that makes me an also from.....Guess I need to go back over there and get BANED....then I can be a full member here!!!!!!!    LOL!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

This place has a few years left in it yet...and this is why...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fulz4ytZ54"]Toby Keith - I Love This Bar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

!~ that sums this place! prefer other types of music, tho luv that song. btw, i'm of the city. yet i know how/where to find 'da ones that make u wanna stay. this is a place that makes u wanna stay.


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> !~ that sums this place! prefer other types of music, tho luv that song. btw, i'm of the city. yet i know how/where to find 'da ones that make u wanna stay. this is a place that makes u wanna stay.


Super glue on the seats works!!!


----------



## JEV

ki0ho said:


> Ok  thanks doc......Have seen TBN....in fact I get a message once in a while asking where Ive been.......Bet they know......also MTF also sends a note once in a while........Guess that makes me an also from.....*Guess I need to go back over there and get BANED*....then I can be a full member here!!!!!!!    LOL!!!!


Hey, you can get banned from here as well (don't ask me how I know).


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> Hey, you can get banned from here as well (don't ask me how I know).




But you do get a bumper sticker when leaving the all expenses paid months vacation


----------



## bczoom

Gatorboy said:


> From the looks of things, I don't think this forum will survive that long.


Hey Gatordude.  It's been 8 years since you said this.

We're still here! 

I'd say these are pretty respectable numbers.
Threads: 66,892, Posts: 642,787, Members: 8,527


----------



## Leni

Is Gatordude still active on this forum?


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> Is Gatordude still active on this forum?



Three Observations:

Post #1 was by his alter ego Ibrahim.  Apparently that guy left for the middle east. 

Ibrahim aka Gatorboy continued to predict this forums demise up until almost two years ago, then he quit posting. 

We are all still here doing better then ever IMHO.  

Cheers.


----------



## Melensdad

Leni said:


> Is Gatordude still active on this forum?



I think the forum lasted longer than he did


----------



## tiredretired

Mark Twain had a saying for all this did he not?


----------



## leadarrows

I must have gotten here just in time.


----------



## Danang Sailor

BoyGatorIbrahim made his prediction when FF was less than a year old.  His prescience appears to be, shall we say, less than
astoundingly accurate!


----------



## Danang Sailor

TiredRetired said:


> Mark Twain had a saying for all this did he not?



"The reports of my death ... "  Yes, that does seem to appropriate, TR.


----------



## Ray

I for one think it will be around for a while. Its different enough to be interesting, and you can act like an adult here. Personally, I like the hell out of the joint.


----------



## Ray

Damn! I just saw I been on here for 7 years! DAMN time flies fast....


----------



## Doc

Ray said:


> Damn! I just saw I been on here for 7 years! DAMN time flies fast....


It sure does.  We were just two years old when you got here.  Now we are nine.  Next September we go to double digits.  Un freaking believable.


----------



## Galvatron

I am also a 7 year graduate, FF has helped me grow in many ways, yes i am still a jerk but one that now takes the time to think more of others before he hits that submit button.

May FF live long and prosper.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Galvatron said:


> I am also a 7 year graduate, FF has helped me grow in many ways, yes i am still a jerk but one that now takes the time to think more of others before he hits that submit button.
> 
> May FF live long and prosper.


You too?  I'm seven years into my sentence in the nuthouse as well.


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> You too?  I'm seven years into my sentence in the nuthouse as well.



Im in here for trespassing and got sentenced to life....what you do wrong


----------



## fleamailman

("...it's not ever about the number of members is it, instead it's all about the number of posts now..." smiled the goblin, adding "...where all the best will in the world can't change the number of posters here, yet one can always do more posts, where posts are the lifeblood of any forum...")


----------



## Leni

For once the goblin makes sense.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Galvatron said:


> Im in here for trespassing and got sentenced to life....what you do wrong



...um...got caught runing a yellow light with the ole Lamtrac a few years back and also received a life sentence from Skurka


----------



## Kane

Can FF survive? Well, there's good news ... and then there's bad news. 

The bad news is that liberals don't last very long on FF. 

The good news is that liberals don't last very long on FF.


----------



## tiredretired

Leni said:


> For once the goblin makes sense.



First time for everything.


----------



## fleamailman

TiredRetired said:


> Leni said:
> 
> 
> 
> For once the goblin makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> First time for everything.
Click to expand...

"...hang on a sec, are you quite sure that you've really progressed  enough to understand what I'm saying here..." went the goblin deeply  appreciative though and feeling that somehow this called for some  appropriate music too, inquiring "...so now humans how do you feel with  your newfound ability..." where the music slowly built up to crescendo  of euphoria across forumsforums

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmV_Ljs8Irg


----------



## Catavenger

Get rid of the "Goblin" & it might


----------



## JEV

Catavenger said:


> Get rid of the "Goblin" & it might


Put him/her on ignore like I did. Anyone who perpetually writes in the third person is guaranteed insane. Takes all kinds to make a forum...I should know.


----------



## tiredretired

Catavenger said:


> Get rid of the "Goblin" & it might


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin returned, thanked the humans for their enlightened comments, their astute observations again knowing that in effect he was still teaching them how to read at this point, smiling "...well yes then, I suppose sanity is ok I guess, but has it ever got the mental mileage of insanity I wonder, moreover in an insane world very much like ours has become of late, one of endless liquidity to low interest rates, of quagmire wars that up the ratings on the one hand while spurning yet more terrorists on the other, of civil liberties under national security, of freedom of the press under a broadcasting license, of votes under a two party one paymaster system then, and where to point this out seems both unpatriotic, subversive, and insane, then yes I might well be that insane in my sobriety here...", the goblin thought back over what he had just said and then built up to his point here, restarting "...till christmas then, by then I'll know if you humans have what it takes to keep me still, where if you'd really like be rid of me before then then you only have to lock or delete my edit thread, or ban me outright, yet I do not desire it myself, where I only show my sharp teeth in an occasional grin, after all, I mean you do want to keep the forum going I take it, and I sure do need somewhat quiet to get my editing done albeit apparently to your excellent company now, and well out of view of my fellow livewriters, simply they would never find me here..."


----------



## Kane

JEV said:


> Put him/her on ignore like I did. Anyone who perpetually writes in the third person is guaranteed insane. Takes all kinds to make a forum...I should know.



Yeah, the goblin is just like that raccoon that goes thru your trash every night. It keeps coming back, night after night after night. Ya' can't decide whether to trap him and locate him, or just shoot his pesky ass.

But no way are you gonna' make it a pet.

Patience runs thin. This raccoon has worn out its welcome.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Kane said:


> Yeah, the goblin is just like that raccoon that goes thru your trash every night. It keeps coming back, night after night after night. Ya' can't decide whether to trap him and locate him, or just shoot his pesky ass.
> 
> But no way are you gonna' make it a pet.
> 
> Patience runs thin. This raccoon has worn out its welcome.



Good analogy.  I like it.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Kane said:


> Yeah, the goblin is just like that raccoon that goes thru your trash every night. It keeps coming back, night after night after night. *Ya' can't decide whether to trap him and locate him, or just shoot his pesky ass.*
> 
> But no way are you gonna' make it a pet.
> 
> Patience runs thin. This raccoon has worn out its welcome.



I don't have any traps and staying up late to shoot 'em is too much like work for an old poot like me.  But a little poison
on a piece of over-ripe fish ... easy and works every time.  Does anyone know what foods goblins can't resist?


----------



## Galvatron

Danang Sailor said:


> Does anyone know what foods goblins can't resist?



Check the menu at the whitehouse


----------



## bczoom

Danang Sailor said:


> Does anyone know what foods goblins can't resist?


Do not feed the Goblin!  He's a very close relative to a troll.


----------



## Leni

Any English teacher would have a field day with his run on sentences.


----------



## Danang Sailor

bczoom said:


> Do not feed the Goblin!  He's a very close relative to a troll.



Actually, I suspect the guy really is a troll, wearing a goblin suit, and pretending to be a flea!  In any case, he has been on my
Ignore list for weeks, and the resulting quiet is very nice!


----------



## Galvatron

Leni said:


> Any English teacher would have a field day with his run on sentences.



verbal diarrhea i call it


----------



## Leni

Mom always called it diarrhea of the mouth.


----------



## fleamailman

"...naah, no troll would ever get this far by now, though admittedly your posts are getting better too, so there is that then, where you can thank me latter if you like..." ventured the goblin only too happy to assist with upping the readership here, adding "...for haven't I kept myself to your creative writing section here, and do I not write creatively upon it too, where none of this is my fault I feel really, it's just that if I know so little about your human ways then alas I know even less about snowmobiles now, but to compensate somewhat, and as a token of my friendship towards you too, my posting there in your creative writing section will continue where your company and kindly comments are most appreciated as always..."


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I was reading some previous discussion. this forum will survive and will be here a long time I expect I never have been apart of any until this one. how did I find it a coogle search for snow trac info. I joined since I have joined a few others frankly I can't remember any of the other sites pass words this one has all I need snow cat's tractors military vehicles and pets. other than a ham radio which we have a forum for too just what else do you need, the members here treat you like family.


----------



## Galvatron

well so i am impressed said the megatron within galvatron,the people were aloud with support of the forumsforums survival,as the troll walked past old megatron's twisted older self he reminded himself of what such a site holds dear to its heart....a wealth of educated minds from all walks of this planet i now call home.

Beers on me


----------



## muleman RIP

If the beers on you, you might want to get a towel. The wife will kick your ass if you smell like a pub.


----------



## Leni

The problem is that you Brits like your suds warm and we like ours cold.


----------



## Galvatron

i just like it warm and moist


----------



## Leni

I like mine in a mug that has been in the freezer, ice cold.  A few munchies wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Galvatron

o crap i drifted....yea i like my beer the same


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

one difference between women and a beer, is beer is always better cold.


----------



## Leni

Galvatron said:


> i just like it warm and moist



Sorry about that.  I was a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## JEV

We should have a poll to see if anyone is actually reading the trolls babble.. Could just be the search engines giving that ridiculous thread all those hits. I agree that it's comforting not seeing it's third person comments to posts. For that matter, I'm not as cantankerous as I usually am. A kinder, gentler JEV, thanks to the ignore button (of which I'm sure im on a  few other people's ignore list as well).


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> We should have a poll to see if anyone is actually reading the trolls babble.. Could just be the search engines giving that ridiculous thread all those hits. I agree that it's comforting not seeing it's third person comments to posts. For that matter, I'm not as cantankerous as I usually am. A kinder, gentler JEV, thanks to the ignore button (of which I'm sure im on a  few other people's ignore list as well).



how could anyone ignore my jevy belly love machine


----------



## tiredretired

*DaNang Sailor asked:   Does anyone know what foods goblins can't resist?*

I've heard they like to eat trolls, but I have no firsthand experience with that.


----------



## fleamailman

("...humans, since you are getting it wrong each time, I will just repost this here hoping it is informative as of my eating habits..." mentioned the goblin always out to help here but by now it was way passed his bedtime)

repost from elsewhere



> no, Gremlins have a lot of children..goblins just eat them.


"...naah, I don't eat children, they don't have enough meat on them, no I prefer american housewives myself..." replied the goblin, adding "...in fact, they often come ready larded, usually with a grocery cart too, but I am not really fussy where food is concerned, now if you have never seen an american housewife before, here you go...", whereupon the goblin in his kindness quickly attached a picture of one for use in any future reference then





77


----------



## Leni

OMG!  That has got to be a Halloween costume.  You  can have her goblin.  (Not really)  Okay guys.  Now that we know what the goblin eats what are you going to do about it?


----------



## Galvatron

Leni said:


> Now that we know what the goblin eats what are you going to do about it?




well i for one will avoid the shit he is eating as it clearly is not brain food


----------



## Ironman

fleamailman said:


> ("...humans, since you are getting it wrong each time, I will just repost this here hoping it is informative as of my eating habits..." mentioned the goblin always out to help here but by now it was way passed his bedtime)
> 
> repost from elsewhere
> 
> "...naah, I don't eat children, they don't have enough meat on them, no I prefer american housewives myself..." replied the goblin, adding "...in fact, they often come ready larded, usually with a grocery cart too, but I am not really fussy where food is concerned, now if you have never seen an american housewife before, here you go...", whereupon the goblin in his kindness quickly attached a picture of one for use in any future reference then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77


----------



## ki0ho

Leni said:


> OMG!  That has got to be a Halloween costume.  You  can have her goblin.  (Not really)  Okay guys.  Now that we know what the goblin eats what are you going to do about it?




He impresses me as being middle managment type..... Think Ill leave it up to Doc and the Mods to deal with and I will enjoy the rest of the FF.folks and their posts......Besides...Mule and Jev are much smarter....Leni and Luvs much better looking......Iron man and big dog post better pictures....and on and on.....


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin thanked the humans for their avid concern over his welfare once more, reiterating that he would keep to his edit thread mostly, yes he would be a model goblin here and a credit to this forum too, a goblin like no other even, adding "...yes, I forgot to mention I like coffee though, if that helps now...", in fact, the goblin was most appreciative of the warm welcome he had received and was now only too happy to help the humans in the advancement of their forum once more, saying "...you see, in a world where I am expected to conform here, I choose to be very much myself here with you instead, so who am I really, well are we not now simply that which we write into our now...", somehow the goblin hated conformity then, no he just loved the anonymity of being an unprovable persona on forumland here, just too old to change it seems but somehow still young by it too

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSedE5sU3uc


----------



## fleamailman

(edit of above, a typo where it should have read [text]well are we not now simply that which we write into ourselves now[/text])


----------



## Catavenger

I don't like to put anyone on ignore   but had it on ignore for awhile took it of ignore but think it's time to ignore again BYE , BYE


----------



## RNE228

That is because BudCoorsMiller tastes like crap unless it is icy cold. You taste buds stop waorking about 40-45 degrees farenheight. When you drink really cold beer, you smell it more than taste it. 

Lots of British beer, US Micro brews, German beers, taste good at higher temp; are more flavorful. Some classic styles were developed before refridgeration.

Bud and Coors makes good slug bait. Poor some in a shallow dish and place in the garden. Slugs and snails love it. they get in the dish and basically drown in it. 



Leni said:


> The problem is that you Brits like your suds warm and we like ours cold.


----------



## Leni

That may be part of it but here in Southern California nothing is as good as a cold drink on a hot day.


----------



## luvs

i now see why goblin hides beneath internet posts. goblin, i know of very few in a very accepting place that may accept that look. likely not here, & we quite accept so many- furries being my fave. they adopted us as their Mother city, as we were so kind to them. how you live iis how u live- cannot expect sheer & utter acceptance via those that aren't used to that, tho.

btw- i'm that normal-looking one that has on a tee & boots.


----------



## fleamailman

luvs said:


> i now see why goblin hides beneath internet posts. goblin, i know of very few in a very accepting place that may accept that look. likely not here, & we quite accept so many- furries being my fave. they adopted us as their Mother city, as we were so kind to them. how you live iis how u live- cannot expect sheer & utter acceptance via those that aren't used to that, tho. btw- i'm that normal-looking one that has on a tee & boots.



"...I love your posts luvs, yes the way you write is, how do you americans would put it, awesome indeed then..." went the goblin who never drank beer but who might have a glass of dry white swiss wine occasionally, then adding "...the persona doesn't age then, it's merely the personification of the alter-ego that is behind it I guess, no choice really concerning those who write in third person, why, because one has to fill in the blanc for the reader who would hate the blanc of not knowing even more than that of the goblin who falls into the realm of fiction that they readily acceptable by them here it seems...", and with that the goblin added a stream to go with luvs pictures thinking she had a most enviable existence if ever one had one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep.


----------

